# ankle pain in front foot



## LvdT (Jan 13, 2011)

Ehm, I had the same when changing angles. I was at 15/-9, and went to 12/-12. That hurted like hell... now I'm at 18/-12 and that's perfect  Those little tweaks can make lots of difference


----------



## pixxie stixx (Jan 20, 2011)

oh I don't know if it makes a diff, but I'm only 5ft tall...I don't know if that relates at all. I tried just sumping arouns on my own feet to see where my feet "naturally fall" but there seems to be no ryme or reason to it to figure out angles. boo.


----------



## SnowBrdScotty (Apr 4, 2009)

try shorten your stance first


----------



## pixxie stixx (Jan 20, 2011)

My stance is as close as it can get on this board. Maybe I need to widen it? Trial and error I guess.


----------



## PredaClone (Dec 30, 2010)

Yeah. Widen, shorten, change the angles, etc until you find something you like.


----------



## Sick-Pow (May 5, 2008)

Ankle pain? Not angles, most likely your foot is moving around in your boot. Also if you have burton bindings, try moving the strap LOWER (the three screws where the ankle straps attach), it will keep your heel locked in better.

I had the same issue with front ankle pain. I went down a half size in my boot and moved the strap down and poof, the pain literally disappeared.


----------

